# blob top Anheuser Busch



## ROBBYBOBBY64

I have looked for this exact bottle online but did not find one exactly like it. There is no city in the embossing. Bottom is blank. Note the way the A has a tail. Very clean no cracks or chips. It is a beautiful light blue colored glass.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

It does have what looks like a very small bruise on the front heel now that i looked more closely. 
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## treeguyfred

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> It does have what looks like a very small bruise on the front heel now that i looked more closely.
> ROBBYBOBBY64


That is a great AB bottle Robby! Super nice find! Definitely one of the nicer embossing I've seen! Thanks for sharing this post with us..
~Fred


----------



## Timelypicken

I love that bottle


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

I dont get too many Anheuser Busch blobs, Before C. Conrads original Budweiser.


----------



## nhpharm

Cool bottle!  I dug a very cool E. Anheuser St. Louis beer bottle in Texas a while back.  Figure it's got to be super early but haven't had much chance to research.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

From the looks of it i am thinking late 1800s. Thanks for the kind words everyone.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## J.R. Collector

I love your Anheuser bottle Robby. Fantastic embossing.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Glad you like it. A real compliment coming from you sarasota941.


----------



## Kheidecker

Is that a st.louis bottle? I live in stl an have never dug or do not have any AB bottles.NICE BLOB


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Kheidecker said:


> Is that a st.louis bottle? I live in stl an have never dug or do not have any AB bottles.NICE BLOB


No city on the bottle at all.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Kheidecker said:


> Is that a st.louis bottle? I live in stl an have never dug or do not have any AB bottles.NICE BLOB


Not sure, no city on it anywhere. I never have seen another one exactly like it.


----------



## Timelypicken

I saw an amber one for $10 yesterday


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Should buy it.


----------



## sandchip

Superb!


----------



## greendirt330

Awesome bottle , love the pre prohibition Anheuser Busch stuff and that ones killer !!!


----------



## GRACE ABOUND

Very Beautiful Bottle .Looks Like It Was Never Used.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

GRACE ABOUND said:


> Very Beautiful Bottle .Looks Like It Was Never Used.


 One of my favorites no doubt. Thank you for the compliment. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## opmustard

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> One of my favorites no doubt. Thank you for the compliment.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Don't collect beers, however this one I would definitely put with my pontiled sodas. The embossing is killer, displays well.
opmustard


----------



## Nickneff

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I have looked for this exact bottle online but did not find one exactly like it. There is no city in the embossing. Bottom is blank. Note the way the A has a tail. Very clean no cracks or chips. It is a beautiful light blue colored glass.
> View attachment 207280View attachment 207282View attachment 207283View attachment 207284


That's a good-looking bottle I like it


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Thank-you all for your complements.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960

Kheidecker said:


> Is that a st.louis bottle? I live in stl an have never dug or do not have any AB bottles.NICE BLOB


Just found this category on the site, someday when I grow up maybe I'll find stuff like that most excellent Wayne


----------



## J.R. Collector

Mailman1960 said:


> Just found this category on the site, someday when I grow up maybe I'll find stuff like that most excellent Wayne


Life is to short to get old.  Getting old is a mindset. Never grow up.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Sarasota941 said:


> Life is to short to get old.  Getting old is a mindset. Never grow up.


My mind is young, my body won't listen.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960

Sarasota941 said:


> Life is to short to get old.  Getting old is a mindset. Never grow up.





Sarasota941 said:


> Life is to short to get old.  Getting old is a mindset. Never grow up.


60 yrs young, I dig down 3 feet or more till I hit dirt then start moving real-estate. Had 25 year Olds that didn't last 15 minutes. Just have to keep an eye out for the window makers (trees) and other dangers, Giddy up


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Mailman1960 said:


> 60 yrs young, I dig down 3 feet or more till I hit dirt then start moving real-estate. Had 25 year Olds that didn't last 15 minutes. Just have to keep an eye out for the window makers (trees) and other dangers, Giddy up


I feel the same way. I still can produce. 57, I can keep up with most anyone.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Merle

I just on noticed this post, I couldn’t find the exact one in the book but this is the closest. You do have a rare one


----------



## K6TIM

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> It does have what looks like a very small bruise on the front heel now that i looked more closely.
> ROBBYBOBBY64


It's a nice beer bottle,but fairly common!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Merle said:


> I just on noticed this post, I couldn’t find the exact one in the book but this is the closest. You do have a rare one


I find similar ones but not exact. The tail on the A in Anheuser is odd. I posted another one with no city but it is a crude bubbly lime green Anheuser Busch. Thanks for the reply, much appreciated.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


			https://www.antique-bottles.net/attachments/20201118_160112-jpg.214527/


----------



## Merle

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I find similar ones but not exact. The tail on the A in Anheuser is odd. I posted another one with no city but it is a crude bubbly lime green Anheuser Busch. Thanks for the reply, much appreciated.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> https://www.antique-bottles.net/attachments/20201118_160112-jpg.214527/


I checked all my Missouri and St. Louis books and didn’t find that exact bottle.


----------



## Nickneff

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Thank-you all for your complements.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


That is a very nice quality bottle I would be proud to have it in my collection thanks for sharing it's awesome


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Tha


Nickneff said:


> That is a very nice quality bottle I would be proud to have it in my collection thanks for sharing it's awesome


Thanks for the compliment. What type bottle do you collect? 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Merle said:


> I checked all my Missouri and St. Louis books and didn’t find that exact bottle.


Thank you so much for the time you spent trying to identify. I should probably make a new post for this bottle. Maybe posting it under prized possession wasn't the best idea. Possibly putting it under new to the collection might more views. Thanks again Merle.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dogo

I had one from Forked River NJ, but let it go when I started thinning out my shelves. mine wasn't that clean.


----------



## Nickneff

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Tha
> 
> Thanks for the compliment. What type bottle do you collect?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I love the truly old stuff kind of like all of it I do truly love old flask I would like to see a bunch of pictures of old flask come on on boys bring them out show me what you got we greatly appreciate it an inspiring makes me want to run out and go digging


----------

